# Anybody here use Ableton as primary DAW for composing?



## Bunford (Oct 10, 2015)

Just curious whether anybody here uses Ableton for composing and what are the pros/cons of using it. I have Cubase Pro 8 and Ableton 9 but have always gravitated towards Cubase without much thought for composing and Ableton for electro-based stuff.

Never actually tried Ableton for composing, oddly! Anybody else have experience of using it?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 10, 2015)

You could check out Daniel James's videos.


----------



## Bunford (Oct 10, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> You could check out Daniel James's videos.


Good call. I forgot Daniel uses Ableton!

Anybody else use it? And, if Daniel wonders in, feel free to share your thoughts on Ableton over Cubase for composing


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting it, I've heard of composers using it as part of their sound design process. I'll also second the suggestion about Daniel James' videos.


----------



## samphony (Oct 10, 2015)

I use it since day one. But not as primary.


----------



## cmillar (Oct 10, 2015)

Not using Ableton Live for composing.... strictly for live play back/live mixed shows using my audio files that have been composed/produced with other means.

Ableton Live is wonderful and rock solid for live playback of audio files, in conjunction with external MIDI controllers/triggering devices/fader control / etc. etc.

Speaking for myself, I can't wrap my mind around the 'Live way' of looking at music composition and production. 

But, it must work for some people. As was once said: "There are many roads to Rome."


----------



## IFM (Oct 11, 2015)

There are things I wished it did but is pretty callable. Obviously they cater to the EDM crowd but you do any style with it really. I still have 8 and am debating on upgrading to Suite so I can have Max for Live. I know Jarre uses Live but you have to dig around the Internet to find people using it for something other than electronic. 

I haven't used it much because I liked DP's chunks better for live use especially when you have a lot of tempo changes. Live likes to live on one tempo or jump to another in Session and setting up a show in Arrange is a bit more tedious. However I'm no expert so I should just upgrade and see what I can do. 

I've done most of my later work in LP but giving C8 a go after dubious flirtations with other versions (been a user soft and on since Cubase Score 1.0).


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 11, 2015)

I think I read some issues with tempo change/signatures change but that could of been fixed.

I think for sound design is very good and compliments a main daw nicely via rewire.

As a main daw the issue for me is dealing with many tracks. For big templates it might not be ideal. For small and medium then yes, I think it's like any other daw but with some cool possibilities with audio mangling and time stretching.


----------



## Bunford (Oct 11, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> I think I read some issues with tempo change/signatures change but that could of been fixed.
> 
> I think for sound design is very good and compliments a main daw nicely via rewire.
> 
> As a main daw the issue for me is dealing with many tracks. For big templates it might not be ideal. For small and medium then yes, I think it's like any other daw but with some cool possibilities with audio mangling and time stretching.


I have been playing this afternoon and am going to experiment with it. It took me about an hour to build a template that replicate one that took about 3 hours in Cubase. Seem to be some obvious perks too like being able to add effects to groups, meaning saving having to create separate bus channels etc. 

Also, the tempo track is easy. Right click on the tempo in the top left corner and select 'show automation lane' and it gives you a dedicated lane on the master channel. Makes it no different to tempo lanes in other DAWs. However, not worked out time signatures yet....

Looking pretty good so far though!


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 11, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> I think I read some issues with tempo change/signatures change but that could of been fixed.
> 
> I think for sound design is very good and compliments a main daw nicely via rewire.
> 
> As a main daw the issue for me is dealing with many tracks. For big templates it might not be ideal. For small and medium then yes, I think it's like any other daw but with some cool possibilities with audio mangling and time stretching.



whats your rewire process with abelton?


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 11, 2015)

kunst91 said:


> I'm thinking of getting it, I've heard of composers using it as part of their sound design process. I'll also second the suggestion about Daniel James' videos.



Where would we find these videos.


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 11, 2015)

kitekrazy said:


> Where would we find these videos.



YouTube. He does great walkthroughs/tutorials, and everything is done on Abelton.


----------



## Bunford (Oct 11, 2015)

willbedford said:


> I use Ableton for everything from orchestral to electronic music. Wouldn't be able to live with out Max for Live.


How do you find it for orchestral? I've been playing today and quite liking it. Always found Ableton to be more creative and 'click' with me than Cubase.

Also, do you know if it's possible to change time signatures during track?


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 11, 2015)

Bunford said:


> I have been playing this afternoon and am going to experiment with it. It took me about an hour to build a template that replicate one that took about 3 hours in Cubase. Seem to be some obvious perks too like being able to add effects to groups, meaning saving having to create separate bus channels etc.
> 
> Also, the tempo track is easy. Right click on the tempo in the top left corner and select 'show automation lane' and it gives you a dedicated lane on the master channel. Makes it no different to tempo lanes in other DAWs. However, not worked out time signatures yet....
> 
> Looking pretty good so far though!



It's like apples and oranges compared to other DAWs. I've started messing around with it using the orchestra included in the suite and the session view. There really a lot to this app. I do find the real estate a bit small. I use it a lot to create backing tracks, auditioning loop libraries. I've got a subscription at MacProVideo that covers Live quite a bit. I'd like to see a screen shot of your template.


----------



## Bunford (Oct 11, 2015)

kitekrazy said:


> It's like apples and oranges compared to other DAWs. I've started messing around with it using the orchestra included in the suite and the session view. There really a lot to this app. I do find the real estate a bit small. I use it a lot to create backing tracks, auditioning loop libraries. I've got a subscription at MacProVideo that covers Live quite a bit. I'd like to see a screen shot of your template.


I use Live a lot for electronic stuff, and is my go-to DAW for that, just never used it for orchestral as I've automatically always just used my Cubase. I have quite a neat Live setup that I have created this afternoon and don't see the real estate being small at all. In fact, it is cleaner than a lot of other DAWs if you configure it right! Only thing I wish is if you could hide the clip launcher panel in the mixer window and have larger fader as I solely use the arranger window for writing.

Here it my template I created this afternoon over 3 monitors. Two are my main 24" 1080p monitors and the third is using DuetDisplay on my iPad for my Kontakt instances so I can have them visible without hiding arranger or mixer windows:






PS - the tracks in the mixer windows are obviously grouped tracks that have a Kontakt instance in each, all routed to the white coloured group, which is my audio tracks used for bus channels.


----------



## samphony (Oct 11, 2015)

Adding and changing time signatures is easy. Just right click into the ruler.

You can also drag multiple selected tracks into the browser into a folder.
That way you create templates. You can then drag tracks or a whole project into another project.


----------



## Bunford (Oct 11, 2015)

samphony said:


> Adding and changing time signatures is easy. Just right click into the ruler.
> 
> You can also drag multiple selected tracks into the browser into a folder.
> That way you create templates. You can then drag tracks or a whole project into another project.


Awesome! Use locators regularly but never realised the time signature change option. Only see what I want, clearly


----------



## Ollie (Oct 11, 2015)

I've been using Ableton for a while now for orchestral type stuff and sound design.

I still mainly use Logic but I do enjoy the different set of tools and the inspiration that Ableton can bring.

Learning a new DAW also helped improve my knowledge of Logic.

Some of the more useful audio editing tools in Ableton e.g. individual clip volume sliders and the ease of transposing audio, while immediately obvious in Ableton, were tools that I had not thought to use in Logic but have since found their equivalents hidden away.

Seeing your workflow presented in an alternative way can help you to think differently and allows you to try and apply these new ideas to other software and future compositions.


----------



## Alan Wave (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm using Ableton for electronic music, and Ableton and Cubase for Compositions. When i feel a track needs a lot of automation, lots of send effects, and generally a lot of tweaking, i'll use Ableton because it's a lot easier and faster to edit things. On the downside, Ableton won't play back a midi note unless it's played from the beginning of that note. And another thing is that you have to manually create your own output of each instrument to match kontakt's output, but if you save a template project that would be fine.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 12, 2015)

Bunford said:


> I have been playing this afternoon and am going to experiment with it. It took me about an hour to build a template that replicate one that took about 3 hours in Cubase. Seem to be some obvious perks too like being able to add effects to groups, meaning saving having to create separate bus channels etc.
> 
> Also, the tempo track is easy. Right click on the tempo in the top left corner and select 'show automation lane' and it gives you a dedicated lane on the master channel. Makes it no different to tempo lanes in other DAWs. However, not worked out time signatures yet....
> 
> Looking pretty good so far though!



cool, thats what i thought, i think it was an issue before and it was corrected.since i use it as a slave i don't change setting there.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 12, 2015)

Bunford said:


> I use Live a lot for electronic stuff, and is my go-to DAW for that, just never used it for orchestral as I've automatically always just used my Cubase. I have quite a neat Live setup that I have created this afternoon and don't see the real estate being small at all. In fact, it is cleaner than a lot of other DAWs if you configure it right! Only thing I wish is if you could hide the clip launcher panel in the mixer window and have larger fader as I solely use the arranger window for writing.
> 
> Here it my template I created this afternoon over 3 monitors. Two are my main 24" 1080p monitors and the third is using DuetDisplay on my iPad for my Kontakt instances so I can have them visible without hiding arranger or mixer windows:
> 
> ...



see, thats what i dont like. that whole concept of "sound module" where several midi lanes go to one instrument and the audio then gets to be stereo or split into different aux's. I actually, and surprising, agree with the logic programmer folks who consider this a legacy workflow. (not wrong, just different). I rather it to be like cubase where you can hide, unhide tracks. or some way to organize folders etc.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 12, 2015)

kunst91 said:


> whats your rewire process with abelton?



I might make a video to show how the folks at remote control use it. i personally use it as a rewire slave. i add a new channel in logic and record all thats coming from live. 
in live i have random loops that i process using live's effects. in rewire you can't use instruments. so i think thats why the RCP folks use it as a MTC slave.


----------



## Score&Sound (Oct 12, 2015)

I use Ableton for every track i made. No matter if it´s Electronic or Orchestral.
Ableton simply give me the possibility to work as intuitive as i can. Whatever comes to my mind i can realize it with Ableton. Its also the perfect tool for doing Sound Design. And with Max4Live or NI Reaktor, you imagination ist the Limit! You also have the option to create your own instruments inside Ableton, which is quite handy for creating your own Synths based of your own waveforms.
One other reason, why using Ableton are the automations and the routings of midi and audio.

I was trying some other DAWs like Cubase, Logic, Bitwig, Samplitude etc. But with other DAWs i just struggle around and get no result.

And i really like the onboard effects in Ableton! The Reverb is definitely underrated!


----------



## Alan Wave (Oct 12, 2015)

Score&Sound said:


> Its also the perfect tool for doing Sound Design.


Yeap, +1 on the sound design


----------



## Bunford (Oct 12, 2015)

Alan Wave said:


> And another thing is that you have to manually create your own output of each instrument to match kontakt's output, but if you save a template project that would be fine.


That was the most time consuming part of setting up my template, but didn't take that long really. Just set up MIDI track, insert Ableton's 'external instrument' and then set it up and copied that track 16 times for each Kontakt to equate to the 16 outputs. Arguably better than Cubase doing it this way as the MIDI and audio are then on the same track and fader etc.


----------



## Bunford (Oct 12, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> see, thats what i dont like. that whole concept of "sound module" where several midi lanes go to one instrument and the audio then gets to be stereo or split into different aux's. I actually, and surprising, agree with the logic programmer folks who consider this a legacy workflow. (not wrong, just different). I rather it to be like cubase where you can hide, unhide tracks. or some way to organize folders etc.



This is not what happens, if I have understood your comment properly. These are just the group tracks, in essence folder tracks in other DAWs like Cubase with the addition of being able to treat them as bus channels by being able to add effects to them (should you wish, which I don't).

I insert a Kontakt instance (which auto assigns to MIDI channel 1 and output 1 of Kontakt). I then insert a further 15 MIDI tracks. I then add Ableton's "external instrument" to each MIDI track. In the "external instrument" I route it to the Kontakt instance, select the MIDI channel and have it receive the audio for the correct output. This then has the MIDI and audio track merged onto a single track, so no messy separate MIDI and audio tracks. I then route the output of that track to the appropriate audio channel I have set up as the bus channel for that section. This way no audio comes through the stereo group tracks and they are solely folders for the individual tracks within.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 12, 2015)

Bunford said:


> I use Live a lot for electronic stuff, and is my go-to DAW for that, just never used it for orchestral as I've automatically always just used my Cubase. I have quite a neat Live setup that I have created this afternoon and don't see the real estate being small at all. In fact, it is cleaner than a lot of other DAWs if you configure it right! Only thing I wish is if you could hide the clip launcher panel in the mixer window and have larger fader as I solely use the arranger window for writing.
> 
> Here it my template I created this afternoon over 3 monitors. Two are my main 24" 1080p monitors and the third is using DuetDisplay on my iPad for my Kontakt instances so I can have them visible without hiding arranger or mixer windows:
> 
> ...



This brought something else up. I've had a few apps where I can use an iPad as a display. Are you on a PC? I've never tried Duet Display.


----------



## Bunford (Oct 12, 2015)

kitekrazy said:


> This brought something else up. I've had a few apps where I can use an iPad as a display. Are you on a PC? I've never tried Duet Display.


Yeah, I am on PC. DuetDisplay is an iPad app (fairly pricey for an app) and a free Windows/Mac software. It's created by ex-Apple software developers s very reliable. Connect to your PC/Mac via the USB cable and you get a lag free extra display that you can use as mirror or extended. All of the iPad touch features still work too so could be used for mixer etc.


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 12, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> I might make a video to show how the folks at remote control use it. i personally use it as a rewire slave. i add a new channel in logic and record all thats coming from live.
> in live i have random loops that i process using live's effects. in rewire you can't use instruments. so i think thats why the RCP folks use it as a MTC slave.



I would love to see a video!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Oct 12, 2015)

Daniel James, come in please....


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 13, 2015)

I have been summoned!

So yeah I use Ableton Live as my main DAW. The main reason being that I tend to work with a lot of audio manipulation and synth/sound design stuff. Ableton not only handles the audio aspect really well it also makes loading up new instruments very quick. When I compose I will come up with an idea and type Apple+F (which auto starts searching the browser) type the plugin I have in mind, then double click it. Done ready to go. Its a great fast way to prototype ideas. Once I have a cool sound I can literally drag the entire track into my user folder and later drag the exact track layout (audio files, plugins, FX settings etc) into a new project. Should I ever create a cool string section part I can literally drag the entire group into a folder to reference later. Oh also the crash recovery takes a snapshot everytime you do something which can be undo, so if the DAW crashes you can load back to your last undo event.

That being said, Ableton is really fucking annoying in some aspects. Firstly not being able to view multiple midi tracks at once, making transposition a chore. Its locked to a single window (except for the video window which can go anywhere) It also doesnt support any form of surround mixing (that I have managed to make with any real success anyway) So I have to render stems and surround mix in Cubase. 

I have flirted with the idea of moving over to Cubase numerous times however I think at the end of the day I learned to compose around Abletons quirks, so for me, my musical mind works around rapid experimentation which Ableton allows me to do....other daws feel to me like there are too many steps to allow my ideas to happen as quick as they need to before I change my rapidly firing caffeine fueled mind.

After all said an done, the best DAW is the one that gets you to the sounds in your head with the least resistance. They are a means to an end, have a play around and see what works best for what you want it to do. If someone tries to say DAW x is better than y, just ignore them lol. Its all subjective and based around what you want to get from it!

Have fun finding your way mate 

-DJ

BTW @Bunford you should definitely be making a separate midi track for Kontakts midi channel 1 instead of using the bus channel it creates, you will run into automation errors somewhere down the line when you least expect it.


----------



## steinmann (Oct 13, 2015)

I've been using Live and Logic for years and now I'm using Live to do everything. It's really light, snappy and solid. Bugs are rare and if there were any problems with tempo and signature changes they have been worked out because I never stumbled across any problems related to that for these 5 years I have been using it.

It's a very "pragmatic" DAW that goes out of it's way to avoid influencing your compositional process. It's very transparent and fast in every way, even in terms of user interface and I actually sometimes find myself wishing that it would be a bit more exciting visually. (I mean look at those blue alternative skins... Really?)

It has JUST what is required to make music, mix and master, no extra bells and whistles. Anyone coming from a Logic background should give away any hope of seeing options like "Color tracks by region color" or "Name regions by track names" or "Zoom focused track", among many other things.

One of it's greatest advantages is that if you're using the bundled FX and instruments, you can see what's happening in an entire FX chain without opening and closing plugins. This is huge in terms of workflow. Also, the bundled stuff is great.

It could use some more features like selecting several MIDI clips and seeing all their notes together in the piano roll, step sequence note input wouldn't hurt either. But those are minor things. Cheers!


----------



## steinmann (Oct 13, 2015)

Daniel James said:


> I have been summoned!
> 
> Its locked to a single window (except for the video window which can go anywhere) It also doesnt support any form of surround mixing (that I have managed to make with any real success anyway) So I have to render stems and surround mix in Cubase.



What do you mean with locked to a single window? You can easily have arrangement in one window and piano roll/mixer on another window.

+1 for the lack of surround mixing.


----------



## Bunford (Oct 13, 2015)

Daniel James said:


> BTW @Bunford you should definitely be making a separate midi track for Kontakts midi channel 1 instead of using the bus channel it creates, you will run into automation errors somewhere down the line when you least expect it.


Cheers Daniel. Useful stuff! I was toying whether to create a separate channel 1 track too rather than using the instance track, so you just convinced me! Not exactly a major extra burden to do.

I totally agree on use whatever DAW that gets you over the line the quickest though. I use Cubase Pro 8 primarily at the moment and whilst I love it, it is not as speedy as Ableton to get things done. Even simple things like loading projects and templates seems to happen much quicker in Ableton than Cubase.

One feature I do love in Ableton is the slice audio to MIDI feature. I find this a superb creative tool and am astounded no other DAW has snapped the idea up. It is when you load in an audio clip and slice to MIDI, able to choose to split the clip into 1-127 slices that run up the piano roll. Each not then plays each 'slice' and is a super creative way of mangling sounds, especially for editing and slicing up audio loops in a more free and creative way.


----------



## Bunford (Oct 13, 2015)

steinmann said:


> What do you mean with locked to a single window? You can easily have arrangement in one window and piano roll/mixer on another window.
> 
> +1 for the lack of surround mixing.


I am assuming he means everything is locked as in docked onto the main Ableton window and you can't undock things like piano roll and so on, like you can with most (all?) other DAWs. I know you can hide with the little arrows, but this is not the same as popping them out into their own windows. I know you can use 2 monitors and this is what I do. However, that only allows for arranger on one screen and clip launcher/mixer on the other. It would be nice to be able to hide clip launcher as it takes up half the screen and can't minimise it, even though I NEVER use it as I write solely within the arranger window. On a dual screen setup this means I lose 25% real estate. Being able to hide/undock elements would mean being able to have pop out mixer section, piano roll, browser etc and could potentially make Ableton much cleaner to use, especially for those who don't use clips.


----------



## steinmann (Oct 13, 2015)

Bunford said:


> I am assuming he means everything is locked as in docked onto the main Ableton window and you can't undock things like piano roll and so on, like you can with most (all?) other DAWs. I know you can hide with the little arrows, but this is not the same as popping them out into their own windows. I know you can used 2 monitors and this is what I do. However, that only allows for arranger on one screen and clip launcher/mixer on the other. It would be nice to be able to hide clip launcher as it takes up half the screen and can't minimise it, even though I NEVER use it as I write solely within the arranger window. On a dual screen setup this means I love 25% real estate. Being able to hide/undock elements would mean being able to have pop out mixer section, piano roll, browser etc and could potentially make Ableton much cleaner to use, especially for those who don't use clips.



Oh the undock thing. I see what you mean. But if you think about it, it's pretty good right now as it is. You can have a full arrangement window with browser and instrument/FX chains visible and you can have another window where you are able to have the piano roll in full screen, easily hidden to show the mixer which can be pulled up to be quite big.

Anyway, I usually don't need to see the mixer all the time, I just see it once in a while to compare levels and maybe pan some things, but IMO that's not enough to have a feature where you can undock it to see it all the time.


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 13, 2015)

Bunford said:


> I am assuming he means everything is locked as in docked onto the main Ableton window and you can't undock things like piano roll and so on, like you can with most (all?) other DAWs. I know you can hide with the little arrows, but this is not the same as popping them out into their own windows. I know you can used 2 monitors and this is what I do. However, that only allows for arranger on one screen and clip launcher/mixer on the other. It would be nice to be able to hide clip launcher as it takes up half the screen and can't minimise it, even though I NEVER use it as I write solely within the arranger window. On a dual screen setup this means I love 25% real estate. Being able to hide/undock elements would mean being able to have pop out mixer section, piano roll, browser etc and could potentially make Ableton much cleaner to use, especially for those who don't use clips.



This.

-DJ


----------



## Ollie (Oct 13, 2015)

Bunford said:


> One feature I do love in Ableton is the slice audio to MIDI feature. I find this a superb creative tool and am astounded no other DAW has snapped the idea up. It is when you load in an audio clip and slice to MIDI, able to choose to split the clip into 1-127 slices that run up the piano roll. Each not then plays each 'slice' and is a super creative way of mangling sounds, especially for editing and slicing up audio loops in a more free and creative way.



In Logic you just right click the audio region and select "convert to new sampler track" to achieve a similar result.


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 13, 2015)

Daniel James said:


> I have been summoned!
> 
> So yeah I use Ableton Live as my main DAW. The main reason being that I tend to work with a lot of audio manipulation and synth/sound design stuff. Ableton not only handles the audio aspect really well it also makes loading up new instruments very quick. When I compose I will come up with an idea and type Apple+F (which auto starts searching the browser) type the plugin I have in mind, then double click it. Done ready to go. Its a great fast way to prototype ideas. Once I have a cool sound I can literally drag the entire track into my user folder and later drag the exact track layout (audio files, plugins, FX settings etc) into a new project. Should I ever create a cool string section part I can literally drag the entire group into a folder to reference later. Oh also the crash recovery takes a snapshot everytime you do something which can be undo, so if the DAW crashes you can load back to your last undo event.
> 
> ...



The audio/sound design aspect is the main reason I'm thinking of starting to work with abelton.

Logic will likely remain my DAW of choice, but rewiring Abelton is tempting, especially after seeing what composers like you have been able to create in there.


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 13, 2015)

Just find your favorite metal pole, everybody!


----------



## Score&Sound (Oct 15, 2015)

Daniel James said:


> I have flirted with the idea of moving over to Cubase numerous times however I think at the end of the day I learned to compose around Abletons quirks, so for me, my musical mind works around rapid experimentation which Ableton allows me to do....other daws feel to me like there are too many steps to allow my ideas to happen as quick as they need to before I change my rapidly firing caffeine fueled mind.




I am using Bitwig now as my second DAW. Bitwig has a much better system to build your own custom Effekt-Racks. The routing is quite flexible. But Ableton is the most intuitive DAW. Cubase is never a opinion to me.
Ableton is like that:

Idea in my mind - boom tschak-klack - and 1 minute later its done.

Cubase and other DAWs are like:

Idea in my mind - hmm, what next. New Track - Searching for a device - recording - ok, how to quantize....hmmm....maybe there?....No....there?....No....Yes, finished. Next: Delay... who the hell is this fucking delay device???
30 minutel later...nothing happend.


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 15, 2015)

kunst91 said:


> Just find your favorite metal pole, everybody!




Mother of pearl! I forgot this stuff still existed *cringes*

Also @Score&Sound ...Totally agree! Thats why I use Live. Idea-boom-done

-DJ


----------



## samphony (Oct 15, 2015)

Score&Sound said:


> I am using Bitwig now as my second DAW. Bitwig has a much better system to build your own custom Effekt-Racks. The routing is quite flexible. But Ableton is the most intuitive DAW. Cubase is never a opinion to me.
> Ableton is like that:
> 
> Idea in my mind - boom tschak-klack - and 1 minute later its done.
> ...



No you're just holding it wrong  

Does Bitwig 1.2/1.3 allow track templates now? Does it work similar to how Live can do it?


----------



## eross2121 (Dec 7, 2016)

i use it for composing. it's great. I use it with session, and arrangement ire each on its own monitor. I built a hotkey keypad ( just a usb numerical pad... very easily mapped in abelton). 
It makes working very fast. only thing i wish abelton had is a midi editor, and midi option similar to cubase, other than that it rocks.


----------



## IFM (Dec 7, 2016)

Digging out an old thread eh? I know Jarre uses it...you see it in all his studio videos.


----------



## samphony (Dec 7, 2016)

IFM said:


> Digging out an old thread eh? I know Jarre uses it...you see it in all his studio videos.



I use it since even before they released it to the world in 2001. For me it's second nature using it as an instrument but never used it as a main DAW. Mostly switching back and forth between Live and Logic.


----------



## ComposerWannabe (Dec 7, 2016)

What do Ableton Live lack anyway? Essentially they're all the same. I mean I understand you work faster at som DAWs for certain purposes but all of them are great.

Granted Live does Multi-instruments and multi-effect chains BEST! Didn't check Bitwig. Since they copied Live they might rival Live on that department.


----------

